# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Sedert Zaterdag plots diaree

## kuifje

Beste mensen
Eerst en vooral ben ik al een risico patient.
Zaterdag namiddag moest ik plots lopen naar het toilet zo'n 5 keer met tussenpozen .
Zondag was dat over normale stoelgang terug.
Dus tegen maandagavond was dat weer van het zelfde zo'n 4 keer.
Normal zou ik eens diareen hebben na in name antibiotica maar na twee keer is dit dan weer normal terug.
weet iemand raad
Persoonlijk denk ik buikgriep maar het kan zoveel zijn.
of komt het door iets wat ik heb geéten.
dank op voorhand
Eddy

----------

